# 1987 Porsche Carrera with Tubo Body Paint Correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,

Here's another classic I did last week most of the paint on this sports car was single stage which meant more work for me as the buffing pads were loading up very quickly with compound and polish.

My Universal Pad Washer was kept busy those three days !

Most of the paint on this car is original with the exception ( rear quarter panel s, and engine bay hood which gave me readings in access of 200microns!)

The other problem I had was the paint was quite thin especially the bonnet area so yes it was polished before and very badly at that .

So on with the correction detail

I will let the photos do the talking enjoy






































































































































































































































































End results after three days work on this beauty ( I ran out of time to take more afters ) I was more concerned about the car that had to finished on time as my client was picking it up so unfortunately less photos this time sorry !









































































Thank you guys for reading my write-up!

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning car :thumb:


Brian


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks awesome :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

That porsche is stunning, great work there :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work Mario :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful car!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fanstastic results Mario


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

I love the old ones. Looks awesome especially in white. Good job :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

superb work Mario, giving some fantastic results!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really deep white , great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Mario!!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful machine:argie: Great work too:buffer::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice job buddy!You sure brought some life back into this porsche :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic turnaround there :thumb:

Slightly off topic here Mario, but theres a Detailer on Aussie Masterchef on here at the moment, wouldn't happen to be you would it?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work Mario :thumb:


Thanks Aaron:thumb:



Bill58 said:


> Fantastic job!


Thanks Bill!



Bkjames said:


> Stunning car :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thank you Brian:thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:


Thank you Dan:thumb:



Johnr32 said:


> That porsche is stunning, great work there :thumb:


Thank you John :thumb:



Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work Mario :thumb:


Thank you Mike , glad you like it buddy :thumb:



matzagrin said:


> Beautiful car!


Thank you Bruno!



prokopas said:


> Fanstastic results Mario


I'm glad you like it Prokopis :thumb:



goodyuk82 said:


> I love the old ones. Looks awesome especially in white. Good job :thumb:


Yes, I like the old ones as well much more character , thank you !



scooby73 said:


> superb work Mario, giving some fantastic results!:thumb:


Thank you very much John :thumb:



Racer said:


> Really deep white , great work Mario :thumb:


Yes it does look really deep White now Rui and thank you :thumb:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work Mario!!


Thank you Russ :thumb:



Otter Smacker said:


> Beautiful machine:argie: Great work too:buffer::thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Fantastic:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



Faysal said:


> Very nice job buddy!You sure brought some life back into this porsche :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Thanks Faysal ! She does look different now almost like brand new 



Alex L said:


> Fantastic turnaround there :thumb:
> 
> Slightly off topic here Mario, but theres a Detailer on Aussie Masterchef on here at the moment, wouldn't happen to be you would it?


Thanks Alex, haven't seen on here much lately 

No , I am not the Mario in Australia Masterchef I have hair he's bald 

Thank you guys for all your nice comments

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Super work and car pal. Love old skool kool


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Super work and car pal. Love old skool kool


*Thanks Matt, I love old school as well they have more character than the new Porsche's plus the work is more challenging on these cars and that's what I like a challenge !

Mario*


----------

